# will CA Board pick up package from USPS?



## JunZ (Oct 18, 2014)

I sent my application to California board on 10/15/2014 via USPS Priority, and I noticed USPS tried to deliver my package today , Saturday. Apparently, USPS failed to deliver my package today, and the mail carrier left a notification to the board. Thus, I am wondering if board will go to the post office to pick up my application?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 19, 2014)

You should call the board first thing Monday morning and explain the situation to them.


----------



## John QPE (Oct 20, 2014)

We engineers are jacks of all trades ..... when I was laid off from land development 2009-2010 I worked in the post office.

Call the post office for that zip code directly. Before 9am when the carrier goes on the street. Ask the dude to redeliver the package. He will....

But first .... is the Board address a PO Box? If it is, it is simply scanned attempted delivery, and a notice put in the PO Box. The PO boxes are located in the physical post office, and the package will not fit inside. When they pull their mail, they will simply walk to the counter and get your package. This is standard for PO boxes.


----------



## JunZ (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the replys. I called USPS on Monday, and I was told only receiver could reschedule the delivery and sender had no right to do it. After that, I called the Board, and I was told the USPS will redeliver the package again because Board was a state agent, so USPS had to redeliver it again. I checked tracking number again on Monday night, and the package was delivered.


----------



## SF_century (Oct 23, 2014)

Glad It worked out for you junz


----------



## nightwing (Mar 23, 2015)

What type of tracking did you use?


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 24, 2015)

nightwing said:


> What type of tracking did you use?




Does it matter?

I don't understand why you bumped a 6 month old thread that was clearly already resolved in post #4.


----------

